# General > Hobbies >  Wooden Crafting Embellishments for Sale

## mrsmo

I have a variety of wooden embellishments for sale, this is a small selection.
These can be painted, stained, embossed and more. 
For use in card making, scrapping and altering.
If interested PM me for prices and more pics.

----------


## arana negra

I think you will get the picture if you check the link provided !

----------


## mrsmo

Yes click on the jpg link for pics.

----------

